# السفر إلى تركيا للسياحة والسفر في تركيا



## السفر إلى تركيا (11 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته






[FONT=&quot]السفر إلى تركيا العالمية لكافة أنواع الحجوزات السياحية والفندقية والطيران في كل الدول العربية وبأفضل الأسعار ، لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء زيارة موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت أو عبر مكاتب الشركة في الدول العربية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت[/FONT]
www.safar-turkey.com
[FONT=&quot]إيميل الشركة[/FONT]
[email protected]
[FONT=&quot]صفحة الشركة على الفيس بوك[/FONT]
www.facebook.com/safar.turkey
[FONT=&quot]قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب[/FONT]
http://www.youtube.com/safarturkey
[FONT=&quot]مدونة الشركة عبر بلوغر[/FONT]
http://safar-turkey.blogspot.com
[FONT=&quot]أتصل بنا عبر سكايب[/FONT]
safar.turkey
[FONT=&quot]رقم هاتف الشركة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]00902129090177[/FONT]​


----------

